# Help! having trouble with Cfop



## SoldierDuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi, i am new to speed solving, I can do beginners method perfectly, but i tried learning f2l through videos, webpages, But I cannot figure it out, Does anybody have a link to a good video/website which is designed specifically to teach beginners cfop intuitivly? Thanks for your help.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 4, 2016)

Try just figuring out how to a bit of F2L on your own. Watch how pieces move around after you' Ve done the cross. Also look at reconstructions. You can see how fast people do F2L.

Cubesolv.es has hundreds of them.


----------



## Lazarus Holl (Jun 4, 2016)

F2L is based on cases, meaning you look on how to corner and edge are oriented,then solve it accordingly. 



 is a good tutorial for f2l


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 4, 2016)

Badmephisto has the best tuturials for F2L:


----------

